# Labor Induction Coding



## bsterk (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a case where the patient was admitted to OB for labor induction but after 24 hours the patient failed to deliver and was sent home. She did deliver 6 days later. Can I bill for the failed induction and if so how? I am just billing for the Professional fees.


----------



## ealvarez113@hotmail.com (Jul 24, 2013)

I would say yes. I would use a 99223 and dx 644.03.


----------

